# Issues installing 12.3-RELEASE on Sparc64 with ZFS



## Simba7 (Jan 20, 2022)

I've been having issues trying to get FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE to install on any of my Sunfire V100's. Whenever I enter "kldload zfs", it pops up with "link_elf: symbol zfs_kmem_alloc undefined". FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE runs just fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## covacat (Jan 20, 2022)

it should be defined in opensolaris.ko
nm /boot/kernel.old/opensolaris.ko |grep zfs_kmem_alloc


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 22, 2022)

covacat said:


> it should be defined in opensolaris.ko
> nm /boot/kernel.old/opensolaris.ko |grep zfs_kmem_alloc


Nope. It still gives me the same issue.

# kldload opensolaris.ko
# kldload zfs.ko
link_elf: symbol zfs_kmem_alloc undefined
kldload: can't load zfs.ko: No such file or directory

Not sure what's going on, but this is booting from the CD for a clean installation.


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 22, 2022)

Okay. I think I bumped into something that is different between 12.2-RELEASE and 12.3-RELEASE:

```
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/iso9660/12_2_RELEASE_SPARC64_CD...
Starting file system checks:
Mounting local filesystems:.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat
random: unblocking device.
Building /boot/kernel/linker.hints
kldxref: can't create /boot/lhint.qqBBtO: Read-only file system
devmatch: Can't read linker hints file.
/etc/rc: WARNING: $hostname is not set -- see rc.conf(5).
Setting up harvesting: [UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
```


```
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/iso9660/12_3_RELEASE_SPARC64_CD...
Starting file system checks:
Generating host.conf.
eval: cannot create /etc/host.conf: Read-only file system
eval: cannot create /etc/host.conf: Read-only file system
eval: cannot create /etc/host.conf: Read-only file system
Mounting local filesystems:.
mdmfs: tmpfs mount exited with error code 1
cp: /var/log/utx.lastlogin: Read-only file system
chmod: /var/log/utx.lastlogin: No such file or directory
cp: /var/log/utx.log: Read-only file system
chmod: /var/log/utx.log: No such file or directory
eval: cannot create /var/run/clean_var: Read-only file system
eval: cannot create /var/spool/lock/clean_var: Read-only file system
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat
random: unblocking device.
ldconfig: mkstemp(/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints.M0uhf8): Read-only file system
Building /boot/kernel/linker.hints
kldxref: can't create /boot/lhint.vNDF5g: Read-only file system
```

I can run FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE just fine, even loading opensolaris.ko and zfs.ko. Somehow FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE blows up at the mdmfs: tmpfs point.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 22, 2022)

Simba7 said:


> FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE blows up at the mdmfs: tmpfs point.



Bug Reports | The FreeBSD Project

For reference: 

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/tag/?h=release/12.2.0> tagged `1d21fe9cea3f530b4cfca495632d5a1595a32270`

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/tag/?h=release/12.3.0> tagged `70cb68e7a00ac0310a2d0ca428c1d5018e6d39e1`

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h...70...70cb68e7a00ac0310a2d0ca428c1d5018e6d39e1>


Looking ahead, you might know this already, <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/relnotes/#_sparc>:



> Removed support for the sparc64 architecture (SPARC 9). 58aa35d42975


----------

